# Hickory



## quackmaster_ar (Apr 20, 2010)

Gonna due some pork butts tonight and I have some fresh hickory.  Will I be able to use this for my smoke?  I have a ECB converted to run on propane for heat.  Only using the wood for the smoke.


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 20, 2010)

I think you need to let it dry out for a month or two.  I am not 100% sure on how long but pretty sure it needs to season first.  
I am sure someone else will be along shortly that will know for sure.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd let that age, before using to smoke with, at least a few months, other wise you're gonna get creosote build up, and that's not a good thing, it will give you a bitter taste in your food


----------



## corn cob (Apr 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What they said....Split wood needs 6 + months to properly season.


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 20, 2010)

Not if you cut/split up into smaller chunks.  I cut my smoker wood down to about 6-8" long and about 2x2" in diameter.  I put them in a milk crate and in the sun when its nice and in the garage in the rain.  And if you want to speed it up more i run a dehumidifier.  No, i have no science behind the dehumidifier...btu it seems to work.  My chunks are ready to burn in about 2 months.  Of course in a pinch for seasoned smoker wood...i can always go to my firewood pile and pull out some seasoned cherry!


----------



## corn cob (Apr 20, 2010)

Kindling probably would take less time, now that I think about it...Still wouldn't use "green" hickory as seasoning wood.

Fun!


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 20, 2010)

No, i agree...it still needs SOME time to season.


----------



## quackmaster_ar (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  Bought some cherry chips to use tonight.  I'll let the hickory season some before I use it.


----------

